# Other Languages > jQuery >  JQuery DatePicker not wokring in IE

## WarrenW

Hi everyone,

My code works great in FireFox but not IE8. I am using VS2008 asp.net and using textbox controls.  Can anyone tell me what to change to make this work? Below is part of the code used:

DT1 through DT6 are textbox controls for the code below.




```
	<link rel="stylesheet" href="http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jqueryui/1.8.5/themes/base/jquery-ui.css" type="text/css" media="all" />

    <link rel="stylesheet" href="http://static.jquery.com/ui/css/demo-docs-theme/ui.theme.css" type="text/css" media="all" />

	<script src="../../JQuery/jquery-1.7.2.js"></script>
	<script src="../../../JQuery/jquery.ui.core.js"></script>
	<script src="../../ui/jquery.ui.widget.js"></script>
	<script src="../../../JQuery/jquery.ui.datepicker.js"></script>
	<script>
	    $(function() {
	    $("#<%= DT5.ClientID %>").datepicker();
	    });
	    $(function() {
	        $("#<%= DT6.ClientID %>").datepicker();
	    });
	    $(function() {
	        $("#<%= DT1.ClientID %>").datepicker();
	    });
	    $(function() {
	        $("#<%= DT2.ClientID %>").datepicker();
	    });
	    $(function() {
	        $("#<%= DT3.ClientID %>").datepicker();
	    });
	    $(function() {
	        $("#<%= DT4.ClientID %>").datepicker();
	    });
	</script>
```

All of the texbox controls are just like this:



```
<asp:TextBox ID="DT6" name="DT6" runat="server" Height="13" Width="80"></asp:TextBox>
```

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!

Warren

----------


## SambaNeko

You don't need to re-use the DOM ready listener ("$(function(){});") like that; just one's enough:


```
$(function() {
  $("#<&#37;= DT5.ClientID %>").datepicker();
  $("#<%= DT6.ClientID %>").datepicker();
  $("#<%= DT1.ClientID %>").datepicker();
  $("#<%= DT2.ClientID %>").datepicker();
  $("#<%= DT3.ClientID %>").datepicker();
  $("#<%= DT4.ClientID %>").datepicker();
});
```

...and you could comma-delineate your selectors:


```
$(function() {
  $("#<%= DT5.ClientID %>, "+
  "#<%= DT6.ClientID %>, "+
  "#<%= DT1.ClientID %>, "+
  "#<%= DT2.ClientID %>, "+
  "#<%= DT2.ClientID %>, "+
  "#<%= DT3.ClientID %>, "+
  "#<%= DT4.ClientID %>").datepicker();
});
```

...or use a single class name instead of IDs to apply the datepicker.

None of that should be related to your problem though.  Can you describe in more detail how it's not working?  Does the picker box show up?  Does it not respond to clicking?  etc.

----------

